# Beginner Competition Results! :D



## Mister Purplez (Nov 1, 2017)

I got the day off school today, so I decided to post results early. Winner is #1 average, but just for fun I will post single results.

Singles:
Honorable Mention: cuber314159 - DNF
#2: applezfall - 30.12
#1: ben1996123 - 30.006

Averages (True Winners):
Honorable Mention: cuber314159 - DNF
#2: applezfall - 30.23
#1: ben1996123 - 30.049

Congratulations ben1996123 for winning! Next time I won't have a minimum time limit XD!


----------

